# Inherited F300



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi all,

as a new member I am wondering if any of you can identify exactly what model the watch in the attached photos is?

it was bought in march 1973 from preston's of leigh by my late father and I have used it on and off over the last 34 years as he died 9 months after buying it.

The last 2 battery replacements have only lasted a matter of months and I was about to consign it to a box as a keepsake but have noticed recently that there has been an upsurge in interest in this type of watch and would welcome any suggestions as to how i could best return it to some kind of regular use. I was interested to see that some forum members have suggested that old stock/ lesser quality batteries can lead to short endurance running; is it possible that this is the cause?

Any help at all would be appreciated

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab101/maxparker/006.jpg

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab101/maxparker/007.jpg

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab101/maxparker/008.jpg


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

KeithT or SilverHawk will be able to help. I'm sure they will be along soon.

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you know what batteries you were using in it? i.e. make, number, etc. They should certainly last a lot longer than a couple of months....you should be able to get at least a year out of a Renata 1.5v silver oxide 344.

Of course, it probably needs a good service which would probably extend battery life as well. When was it last serviced? :huh:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

handlehall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> as a new member I am wondering if any of you can identify exactly what model the watch in the attached photos is?
> 
> ...


I'd have to suggest that you get it sent for a service. If you've had the batteries changed at a jewelers I think its unlikely that they have used 'cheap' batteries, although not impossible.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Do you know what batteries you were using in it? i.e. make, number, etc. They should certainly last a lot longer than a couple of months....you should be able to get at least a year out of a Renata 1.5v silver oxide 344.
> 
> Of course, it probably needs a good service which would probably extend battery life as well. When was it last serviced? :huh:


I'm sure you wait until you can see me typing a reply and then pip me to the post whilst I'm typing


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what batteries you were using in it? i.e. make, number, etc. They should certainly last a lot longer than a couple of months....you should be able to get at least a year out of a Renata 1.5v silver oxide 344.
> ...


Oh no I didn't. :lol: but great minds think alike. .... now where is that winking emoticon?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Don't mention the winker


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

last 'serviced ' 2 years ago by local guy, sorry, don't know what batteries used as I've never taken the back off myself (I have a habit of breaking things) Not sure if the guy who serviced it knew too much about f300s although his ad. claimed to.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall, might be able to help if you drop me an email on [email protected]


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

feenix said:


> Don't mention the winker


You can always trade it for this one a wink and a kiss. :wink_kiss: :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Just to save Silverhawk having to blow his own trumpet I'll recomend him to you. He understands these watches, his service is second to none and his prices are very keen. Simply click the 'electric watches' banner at the top of this page to contact him.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> handlehall, might be able to help if you drop me an email on [email protected]


he did it again, he clearly loves blowing his own trumpet :wink_kiss:



dombox40 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mention the winker
> ...


But that takes a bloody age to type :wink_kiss: :wink_kiss:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

What a fantastic watch. Your father obviously had good taste.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

cheers streety, he bought it to replace an accutron incinerated in a caravan fire, so he also liked his tuning fork watches too


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

handlehall said:


> cheers streety, he bought it to replace an accutron incinerated in a caravan fire, so he also liked his tuning fork watches too


Funny that I got three of them too


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> handlehall, might be able to help if you drop me an email on [email protected]


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Silverhawk I'll send you an e-mail


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Doh..missed out on another repair job....

Must change my ID to Silverhawk 2...................... :lol:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

handlehall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> as a new member I am wondering if any of you can identify exactly what model the watch in the attached photos is?
> 
> ...


As to the model its a 198.001...the first f300 model Omega introduced....quickly followed by the others.

These models regularly turn up with early 70/71 serial numbers....no others models i have seen are dated as early.

I would suggest that one, or both of the coils are faultly..


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Keith, the faulty coils sound expensive. Typing 198.001 into the Omega website comes up with a Seamaster reference, is it a Seamaster?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I can wholeheartedly recommend Silver Hawk! 

He just gave mine a service and 'de-treacled' it , it looked like an explosion at a Tate & Lyle factory in the middle of it did the seal.

It's humming like a beauty too, and keeping perfect time. 

Paul's the man.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gregory said:


> it looked like an explosion at a Tate & Lyle factory in the middle of it did the seal.


 :lol: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

handlehall said:


> Thanks Keith, the faulty coils sound expensive. Typing 198.001 into the Omega website comes up with a Seamaster reference, is it a Seamaster?


Yep..its a Seamaster...some are marked as such...some not.....



















If its the coils....cost won't be too bad...especially if you know someone who has a bag of decent used ones.... 

Regards K


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

KEITHT said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Keith, the faulty coils sound expensive. Typing 198.001 into the Omega website comes up with a Seamaster reference, is it a Seamaster?
> ...


This watch is a real beauty. Given the history am I right to assume you intend to keep it?

Regards Streety


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, I'll be keeping it for certain- it's just about the only possession of my old man that I have so I couldn't let it go and I'll pass it on to my son in time. Trouble is now after wanting a moonwatch and other classic omegas for years I now find myself hankering after an accutron after looking at some of the posts on this board.

Also thanks to Keith T for the further info - it was bugging me that I could see similar watches described as Seamasters.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Watch back from Brighton this morning, Paul cleaned case & bracelet so it's looking great and humming away like a good 'un. wrong battery had been fitted last time around so hopefully that was reason it didn't function long. Thanks to Paul - now I know why he comes so highly recommended


----------

